# Problem Hosting Halo Trial Server..



## kadardes (Aug 25, 2007)

Hello. To start off I have Windows XP and I can JOIN a halo game very easily and every time but people can't connect to me.. I know that people are unable to connect rather than choosing not to because I've had friends try to connect to me.. I have fast enough internet with cable (368k upload or something) and I've port forwarded ports 2302 and 2303 for udp and tcp and also tried using dmz.. I have a static IP address (which is 192.168.1.136) . . . I am using a Linksys WRT54G with a 54 mb wireless connection. I have tried disabling the firewall which I'm using (Default Windows Firewall) . . . I have also unchecked the box which says Block Anonymous Internet Requests... Lastly, I don't think my server IP address on Halo should be 192.168.1.136 (with port 2302) but it is and I don't know how to change it... Can anyone help me with this? I've tried everything but I really dont know on this one.. Any help is GREATLY appreciated..

P.S. I used to have dsl with a different router and on a cord connection rather than wireless internet.. I have also reformatted my computer since then so the settings may have been changed.. Sorry for long post!!


----------



## kadardes (Aug 25, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## kadardes (Aug 25, 2007)

Will Someone At Least Show That They Care?


----------



## garyrathbone (Sep 9, 2007)

hi mate i have the same problem if you have worked it out would you help me please?


----------



## jouzu (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey I've about the same problem.
I've unblocked halo form my firewall and my server port reads 2302 and client port reads 2303. If i change the client port to 2302, I can't host nuts.
My i.p in the game reads 10.0.0.6:2302. and my connection is fair, so i don't know why i can't host.
So please give us guys some tips and help 'cos we really need them....


----------



## Zensphere (Oct 12, 2007)

Halo: Combat Evolved
Microsoft Windows firewall
With Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 (SP2), you do not have to manually create port exceptions in the firewall. You may now create exceptions for the program itself. To do this, follow these steps.

Note Never open a port for a program that you do not recognize. 1. Click Start, and then click Control Panel. 
2. Click Security Center. 
3. Click Windows Firewall. 
4. Click the Exceptions tab. 
5. Click Add Program. 
6. Click Browse. 
7. Locate the game's executable files, and then click Open. By default, this game is installed in one of the following locations: 
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Games\Halo\halo.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Games\Halo\haloupdate.exe 
8. Click OK two times. 
For more information about how to use the Windows firewall, click the following article number to view the article in the Microsoft Knowledge Base: 
842242 (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/842242/) Some programs seem to stop working after you install Windows XP Service Pack 2 
If you are not using the Windows Firewall, you may still have to know the ports that are used by the game when you configure your network. 
Port listing
The following DirectPlay ports must be open for you to play a game over a local area network (LAN), to play a direct Internet multiplayer game, or to play a game through GameSpy Internet Matchmaking:  80 (Transmission Control Protocol [TCP]) - Halo looks to see if there is a Halo update available. If there is an update, Halo downloads the update through this port. 
 2302 (User Datagram Protocol [UDP]) - the game host listens on this port. 
 2303 (UDP) - the game client connects to the game host through this port. 
Each time that you join or create an Internet multiplayer game, Halo automatically checks the Internet for the latest Halo update. You can also run the stand-alone updating tool, Haloupdate.exe, from the root of the folder where Halo is installed. (For example, you might use this tool to run the check in batch mode.) Halo uses HTTP to look for updates.

To verify that these ports are open or to open these ports, ask your network administrator or contact your Internet service provider (ISP). If you are the administrator of the network, see the documentation for your networking software or hardware to determine the steps to open these ports.

You can change the host and client ports if you have to customize Halo to work on your network. If your network is configured so that the default port range does not work, you must set the ports to values that you know will work. To customize the host and client ports for your network, follow these steps: 1. Start Halo. 
2. Click Profiles. 
3. Select the profile that you want to change network settings for. 
4. Click OK. 
5. Click Settings, and then click Network Setup. 
6. Click Host Port or Client Port, and then type the correct number. 
7. Click OK. 
For more information, see the second article link in the "References" section of this article.

You can play Halo games from behind most routers and NAT devices. If you have difficulty connecting from behind a router, review your router documentation to make sure that the host and client ports are not blocked for your computer. 
Back to the top

REFERENCES


----------



## bufli (Oct 26, 2007)

kadardes said:


> Hello. To start off I have Windows XP and I can JOIN a halo game very easily and every time but people can't connect to me.. I know that people are unable to connect rather than choosing not to because I've had friends try to connect to me.. I have fast enough internet with cable (368k upload or something) and I've port forwarded ports 2302 and 2303 for udp and tcp and also tried using dmz.. I have a static IP address (which is 192.168.1.136) . . . I am using a Linksys WRT54G with a 54 mb wireless connection. I have tried disabling the firewall which I'm using (Default Windows Firewall) . . . I have also unchecked the box which says Block Anonymous Internet Requests... Lastly, I don't think my server IP address on Halo should be 192.168.1.136 (with port 2302) but it is and I don't know how to change it... Can anyone help me with this? I've tried everything but I really dont know on this one.. Any help is GREATLY appreciated..
> 
> P.S. I used to have dsl with a different router and on a cord connection rather than wireless internet.. I have also reformatted my computer since then so the settings may have been changed.. Sorry for long post!!


 192.168.1.136 is NOT your WAN(wide area network) ip it...

any IP with 192.168.1.xxx is default to most routers that means this is a LOCAL ip assigned within ur LAN (local area network) by ur router to u
to help some of u understand this concept, ur MODEM provides a WAN IP to ur Router (be it dsl or cable) your router then takes this WAN IP and distributes the connection amongst ur PCs hence each pc will be assigned a IP by the router in the format 192.168.1.XXX

what port forwarding does is simple, it opens the port of ur choice to the local ip u choose so in urcase when u maped 2302 and 2303 to 192.168.1.136 which is ur local machine
now ur friends cannot see or access this local ip 192.168.1.136 from the net (thats the whole idea behind port forwarding) so u need to go into ur router 192.168.10.1 or w/e the default is and hit "status" or something along those lines and see what the WAN IP is 
then give ur friends this WAN IP along with the port 2302 and they should be able to connect

so to run u through what happens ur friend tries to connect to ur wan ip (lets assume its 123.123.123.123:2302 
ur router will say ok somehting is tryn to conenct to port 2302 then it passes the connection to ur local 192.168.1.136:2302 hence forwarding them to ur local machine

so to sum it up
open ur router forward the ports to ur LOCAL ip (ex. 192.168.1.XXX)
so into status or w/e it lists the router stats 
take the WAN IP (ex. 70.68.100.23) add :2302 and send it to ur friends

(also side note i believe halo:combat evolved only requires 2302 2303 UDP open not TCP and Halo2 requires totally diff ports) oh and port 80 TCP/UDP <-- but i think that one should be open by default


----------



## drew052 (Oct 28, 2007)

i have the same problem but idk how to find my ports,,, it sucks becuz i just figured a mod and think its pretty cool but i cant use it do u know how to find out ur ports?


----------



## luc_haze (Apr 6, 2008)

Omg u ppl are stupid, all you reply is port forwarding.... the guy says he has his ports forwarded. I had the same problem a while back but its actually pretty easy.
When you create a server from inside the game it reads the IP from you network adapther, so for most people this will be their LAN IP because they are behind a router.
So when you create a server that way it will broadcast your LAN IP witch people outside you LAN cant connect to. So what you want is for people to connect to your WAN IP.
The solutions is verry simple:
- Find out what you WAN IP is like on www.myip.nl
- Make a shortcute to your halo.exe (if you not already have it)
- Right click it and go to properties
- Look at the target bar, it will probably say something like "C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Halo\halo.exe"
- No at the end of the line behind halo.exe" type -IP xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx where x stands for your WAN IP, so it will look something like:
"C:\Program File......\halo.exe" -IP 77.162.254.230

TIP: you can also put -novideo behind it to turn off you cinematics when the game starts
TIP2: there are some more commands you can put in there just google it

@bufli: Your modem doesnt provide a WAN IP to your router. Your WAN ip is provided by your ISP. Also halo doesnt neccecarly require ports 2302 and 2303 to be open, the are only the default ports halo uses. you can use any port you like (if its not used by any other program). Just go to network setup inside halo to change it.

@zensphere: Why do you grab some random port forwarding crap form the microsoft site, did you even read the post "I have tried disabling the firewall which I'm using (Default Windows Firewall)" & this "I've port forwarded ports 2302 and 2303 for udp and tcp"

Anyways i hope you guys manage to get your server up and running. 
Cya ingame ;P


----------

